# Dolphin 4.4 merkt sich Einstellung nicht.

## lituxer

Ich habe links am Dolphin Orte und Ordner in der Seitenleiste aktiviert. 

Leider wird die Leiste recht schmal angezeigt. Also habe ich sie meinen Bedürfnissen angepasst. Soweit, sogut.

Nur merkt sich Dolphin nach einem Neustart diese Einstellung nicht. Die Seitenleiste wird immer wieder schmal angezeigt.

Ich habe schon mit den Fenstereigenschaften rumgespielt. Aber nichts half. 

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, was ich sonst noch versuchen kann.

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl hilfts wenn du nach deinen Einstellungen diese Design-Einstellungen sperrst. (Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie diese Einstellung richtig heißt.)

----------

## toralf

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> Die Seitenleiste wird immer wieder schmal angezeigt

 Ich glaube, Dolphin paßt die Seitenbreite dem längsten "Ortsnamen" an. Definiere doch einen  einen langen Ortsnamen ?

----------

## franzf

Die Antwort lautet ungefähr 690  :Razz: 

Etwas experimentieren hat mir gezeigt, dass dolphin die eigentliche View auf eine minimale Breite von 690 px stellt! Also KRuler installieren, am Dolphin-Fenster anlegen, sich alle Panels passend einrichten und dann das Fenster so lange verbreitern bis die Dateiansicht 690 px breit ist  :Wink: 

Dabei war es egal, wie groß die Icons waren...

Wird das Fenster kleiner, nimmt sich die View den nötigen Platz aus den Panels. Kann das nicht mehr kleiner werden, schrumpft sich auch die View  :Wink: 

----------

## lituxer

Erst einmal Danke für Eure Antworten

@fransf

Der Tipp war fast gut.

Wenn ich Dolphin maximiert öffne und alles einstelle, danach wieder neustarte klappt es.

Beim minimieren und maximieren funktioniert es auch. 

Sobald ich Dolphin in minimiert Modus schliesse, also klein und dann einen Neustart von Dolphin mache, ist alles wieder weg. 

Ich habe festgestellt, das rechts die Infoleiste eine vorgegebene Breite hat, was auch der Fall links bei den Orten und Ordner ist.

Im Prinzip könnte man doch der linken Leiste eine andere Breite angeben. So das die Seitenleiste immer mit einer festen Breite startet. 

Egal ob Dolphin jetzt gross oder klein gestartet wird. Leider weis ich aber nicht wo.

----------

## franzf

Das wirst du nicht über ein configfile lösen können - leider  :Sad: 

Solche Sachen wie MinimumSize, MaximumSize usw. stehen im Code. Du musst also dolphin patchen!

Alternativ melde dich bei den Devs.

So als Anmerkung (falls es dich interessiert)

Dolphin wird woh ein QMainWindow sein. Da gibt es ganz einfache Methoden, um Größe/Position von Toolbars, DockWidgets usw. zu speichern und zu laden:

http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.6/qmainwindow.html#restoreState

In Dolphin ist das "MainWindow/State".

in der ~/.kde4/share/config/dolphinrc

Wird bei jedem Schließen neu geschrieben, also leider keine Chance :/

Außer du stellst es dir einmal ein und machst di dolphinrc dann schreibgeschützt. (K.A. ob das hiflt...)

Wird jedenfalls recht auwändig, falls du mal Settings verändern willst (welche Thumbnails, Icongröße, Ansicht-Modus usw.)

----------

## lituxer

Danke für Deine Erklärung.

Irgendwie war mir das klar, dass das wieder nur mit einem grossen Aufwand zubewältigen ist.

Dann wird Dolphin halt immer nur gross gestartet. Da merkt er sich die Einstellung nach einem Neustart.

Werde mich trotzdem mal bei den Devs melden. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen.

----------

